
Millenial Poverty - Selfcommit
https://medium.com/@mshannabrooks/but-seriously-lets-talk-about-millennial-poverty-526066ad9adb
======
briandear
"But I also had $17 in my bank account, $65,000 in debt to my name, and $800
in rent due in 24 days."

..and who's fault is that? Achieving $65,000 in debt for a degree that likely
has dubious market value isn't necessarily among the smartest things one could
do. With an internship at a public radio station, I'd be willing to be her
degree is in something like "Mass Communication" or some other nebulous field.
If she incurred $65K to get an engineering degree from Stanford, that's one
thing, but allowing that much debt, then having the audacity to complain about
it -- that's kind of silly. She could just as easily got a mass communication
degree from a state school for far less and would still be just as unemployed
as she is now, but with far less debt. Or, she could do what people often do
when they want to buy something -- she could have worked while in school.

She claims "good" jobs are one that requires a degree. That's nonsense. I know
welders and plumbers that make $140K+ per year. There's always opportunity for
those willing to look beyond their "privilege" and actually get one's hands
dirty.

------
Selfcommit
When does this come to a head, and what does that look like? These questions
make me anxious about the future.

